# Espécies Animais Endémicas dos Açores



## S.Miguel-Azores (9 Jul 2010 às 21:58)

As condições climatéricas associadas ao isolamento geográfico, ao relevo e às características geológicas das ilhas dos Açores, deram origem a uma grande variedade de biótopos, ecossistemas e paisagens que propiciam a existência de um elevado número de habitats que albergam uma grande diversidade de espécies animais e vegetais.

A vegetação natural das ilhas açorianas compreende um vasto número de espécies originadas do Período Terceário, na sua maioria endémicas e com estatuto de protecção. A Laurissilva, cuja origem está relacionada com as florestas húmidas do Terceário, é uma floresta com um índice de endemismos muito elevado.

Encontram-se em todas as ilhas açorianas cerca de 300 espécies endémicas de artrópodes, distribuídas em habitats muito diversificados, tais como cavidades vulcânicas, campos de lava, florestas naturais, etc. 

Em relação aos mamíferos, ocorrem nos Açores de forma natural, 25 espécies, maioritariamente marinhas, 24 das quais correspondem a cetáceos (baleias e golfinhos) além de 460 espécies de peixes distribuídas por 142 famílias. Na região açoriana ocorrem ainda 5 das 7 espécies de tartarugas existentes no mundo entre as quais a mais abundante, a *tartaruga careta* (_Caretta caretta_) e duas outras que consistem numa espécie endémica terrestre, que são os únicos dois mamíferos autóctones do arquipélago: *O Morcego-dos-Açores* (_Nyctalus azoreum_) e o *Priôlo* (_Pyrrhula murina_)



*Alguns animais endémicos dos Açores:*


Nos Açores são conhecidas um total de 35 espécies de aranhas endémicas. Aqui vão apenas seis das 35  espécies de aranhas endémicas e nativas dos Açores:

*Araneae, Linyphiidae *(_Acorigone acoreensis_)



 http://imageshack.us


Aranha das Turfeiras (_Agyneta depigmentata_)



 http://imageshack.us


*Tegenaria domestica*




 http://imageshack.us


*Tegenaria parietina*






 http://imageshack.us


*Filistata insidiatrix azorensis*





 http://imageshack.us



*Aranha Creche dos Açores* (_Pisaura acoreensis _) cujo nome se deve ao facto de fazer um ninho de teias para proteger as crias, é uma ocupante frequente das turfeiras, turfeiras florestadas, e copas de cedro-do-mato, fazendo muitas vezes os ninhos, entre os ramos de rapa (Calluna vulgaris) que crescem por entre a turfeira. Trata-se da aranha endémica dos Açores de maiores dimensões. É uma espécie caçadora e fácil de observar a correr entre as ervas e outras plantas.



 http://imageshack.us

Nos Açores, regista-se a presença de uma espécie de morcego endémica: o *Morcego-dos-Açores*
(_Nyctalus azoreum_) QUE tem a honrosa distinção de ser o único mamífero endémico do arquipélago.




 http://imageshack.us

Entre as colónias de aves marinhas com relevância, contam-se os frulhos (Puffinus baroli baroli), os cagarros (Calonectris diomedea borealis), os estapagados (Puffinus puffinus), os garajaus-comuns (Sterna hirundo) e os garajaus-rosados (Sterna dougallii). 

*Frulho*



 http://imageshack.us


*Cagarro*



 http://imageshack.us


*Estapagado*




 http://imageshack.us


*Garajau Comum*




 http://imageshack.us


*Garajau Rosado*




 http://imageshack.us


Outras aves são:

*Alma Negra* (_Bulweria bulwerii_)



 http://imageshack.us


*Mocho dos Açores* (_Asio otus_)




 http://imageshack.us



*Milhafre dos Açores* (_Buteo buteo rothschildi_)




 http://imageshack.us


*Tentilhão dos Açores* (_Fringilla coelebs moreletti_)



 http://imageshack.us


*Estorninho dos Açores* (_Sturnus vulgaris azorensis_)




 http://imageshack.us



*Melro negro dos Açores* (_Turdus merula azorensis _)



 http://imageshack.us


*Pombo Torcaz dos Açores* (_Columba palumbus azorica_)




 http://imageshack.us


*Carapuço dos Açores ou Avinagreira* _Sylvia atricapilla azorensis_





http://imageshack.us




*Garça Real dos Açores* (_Ardea Cinerea_)




 http://imageshack.us


*Narceja dos Açores* (_Scolopax rusticola azorina_)




 http://imageshack.us


*Codorniz dos Açores* (_Coturnix coturnix Conturbans_)




 http://imageshack.us


*Álveola dos Açores* (_Motacilla cinerea azorensis_)



 http://imageshack.us



*Canário da terra* _Serinus canaria_




 http://imageshack.us



*Santo Antoninho dos Açores* (_Erithacus rubecula _)




 http://imageshack.us



*Borrelho dos Açores* (_Charadrius alexandrinus_)



 http://imageshack.us


*Rabo de Palha dos Açores* (_Phaethon aethereus_)




 http://imageshack.us



*Priôlo * (_Pyrrhula murina_) - Ave única no mundo e só confinada à floresta da Laurissilva dos Açores, mais propriamente na ilha de São Miguel



 http://imageshack.us




 http://imageshack.us




 http://imageshack.us


*Outros Mamíferos terrestres dos Açores*




*Ouriço Cacheiro dos Açores* (_Erinaceus europaeus _)



 http://imageshack.us


*Murganho dos Açores* (_Mus musculus azorina_)





 http://imageshack.us


*Furão dos Açores* (_Mustela furo azorensis_)




 http://imageshack.us


*Doninha* (_Mustela nivalis_)




 http://imageshack.us



*Coelho Bravo* (_Oryctolagus cunniculus_)




 http://imageshack.us



*Tritão de Crista* (_Triturus cristatus_)




 http://imageshack.us




*Outros artrópodes endémicos dos Açores:*



*Caroucha das lagoas dos Açores* (_Agabus godmani_)




 http://imageshack.us


_Agabus bipustulatus_





 http://imageshack.us


*Joaninha de duas pintas *_Adalia bipunctata _





 http://imageshack.us



*Borboleta caveira *(Borboleta da morte) _Acherontia atropos_



 http://imageshack.us




 http://imageshack.us



*Fura-ouvidos *( _Anax imperato_)





 http://imageshack.us



*Borboleta-castanha-das-montanhas * _Hipparchia azorina occidentalis_





 http://imageshack.us


*Borboleta da serra* _Papilionoidea azorina_





 http://imageshack.us



 Centopeia cavernicola dos Açores (_Lithobius obscurus azoreae_)





 http://imageshack.us


*Cigarrinha das pastagens* (_Lepthyphantes acoreensis_)




 http://imageshack.us



*Caroucha cavernícola* (_Trechus picoensis_)



 http://imageshack.us

*Alguns dos muitos cetáceos, mamíferos e outros moluscos marinhos encontrados nos Açores*


*Cachalote * (_Physeter macrocephalus_)




 http://imageshack.us


*Toninha brava* (_Tursiops truncatus_)




 http://imageshack.us


*Golfinho comum *(_Delphinus delphis_)
Estes golfinhos com o seu padrão em forma de ampulheta e as suas cores características são animais que facilmente se identificam no mar. É uma das espécies de cetáceos mais comuns nos Açores e podem ser vistos durante o ano inteiro.



 http://imageshack.us


*Golfinho-pintado* (_Stenella frontalis_)

Esta espécie, à semelhança da anterior, é de natureza gregária e é também comum ser encontrada em grupos compostos por centenas de animais. Caracteriza-o a distinta coloração, quando os animais são mais velhos.
Nos Açores o golfinho-pintado é bastante comum durante os meses de verão, podendo ser visto com frequência perto da costa.





 http://imageshack.us



*Golfinho-riscado * (_Stenella coeruleoalba_)

O golfinho-riscado é caracterizado pela sua côr negra e por uma mancha clara, sob a forma de uma pincelada que vai desde os olhos até à barbatana dorsal (o que o tornam de fácil de distinção).




 http://imageshack.us


*Tubarão Tigre* (_Galeocerdo cuvier_)




 http://imageshack.us


*Tubarão-de-pontas-brancas-oceânico* (C_archarhinus longimanus_)




 http://imageshack.us



*Tubarão Branco* (_Carcharodon carcharias_)





 http://imageshack.us


*Tubarão baleia* (_Rhincodon typus_)




 http://imageshack.us


*Espadarte* (_Xiphias gladius_)




 http://imageshack.us



*Espadarte azul* (_Makaira nigricans_)






 http://imageshack.us




*Tubarão raposo* ( _Alopias vulpinus_)




 http://imageshack.us



*Lula Gigante* ( _Architeuthis dux_)





 http://imageshack.us



*Peixe voador * (_Cheilopogon pinnatibarbatus pinnatibarbatus_)





 http://imageshack.us




*Tartaruga-careta *(_Caretta caretta_)





 http://imageshack.us





*Tartaruga verde* (_Chelonia mydas_)





 http://imageshack.us




*Tartaruga-de-couro *(_Dermochelys coriacea_)

A tartaruga-de-couro é a maior de todas as tartarugas, com tamanho médio em torno de 2 m de comprimento por 1,5 m de largura e 700 kg de peso, embora já tenha sido encontrado um exemplar considerado o maior ja registrado, com 900 kg e 3 m de comprimento . Tem uma carapaça negra, constituída de tecido macio.



 http://imageshack.us




 http://imageshack.us




*Baleia-Piloto*(_Globicephala macrorhynchus_)





 http://imageshack.us


*Tubarão Azul* (_Prionace glauca_)




 http://imageshack.us


*Água-Viva* (_Physalia physalis_)




 http://imageshack.us


*Plantas endémicas dos Açores*


*Louro* (_Laurus azorica_)



 http://imageshack.us

*Cedro-do-mato *- (_Juniperus brevifolia_)





 http://imageshack.us



*Furalha, Malfurada* - (_Hypericum foliosum_)




 http://imageshack.us



*Azevinho *- _Ilex perado ssp. azorica_




 http://imageshack.us


*Sanguinho* - _Frangula azorica_




 http://imageshack.us


*Folhado* - _Viburnum tinus ssp. subcordatum_





 http://imageshack.us



*Uva-da-serra *- _Vaccinium cylind



 http://imageshack.us




* Urze* - Erica scoparia ssp. azorica




 http://imageshack.us

*Ginjeira-brava* - Prunus lusitanica ssp. azorica





 http://imageshack.us


*Faia-da-terra *- Myrica faya




 http://imageshack.us



*Bracel-do-mato *- Festuca jubata




 http://imageshack.us



*Vinhático *- Persea indica





 http://imageshack.us


*Marsilea azorica*





 http://imageshack.us


*Rumex azoricus*





 http://imageshack.us




*Bracel-da-rocha *- Festuca petraea




 http://imageshack.us


*Spergularia azorica*





 http://imageshack.us


*Bafo-de-boi* - Ranunculus cortusifolius





 http://imageshack.us



*Pau-branco* - Picconia azorica





 http://imageshack.us




*Silvado manso *-  Rubus hochstetterorum





 http://imageshack.us



*Vidália* - Azorina vidalii




 http://imageshack.us





 http://imageshack.us




azoresbioportal_


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 20:31)

Espectacular e único, mais palavras para quê?
Os Açores são um autêntico laboratório natural em evolução em que subespécies já estão a diferenciar-se para espécies diferentes, dado o grande isolamento destas ilhas, relativamente aos continentes. 
Gostava de estudar melhor os Açores e saber onde restam os últimos pedaços de laurissilva para serem protegidos.
E certamente, ainda existem, várias espécies por descobrir nos Açores.


----------



## duero (20 Jul 2010 às 03:36)

Nao seir que acontece ao PC, nao fica ben, é por iso as mensagens foram repetidas.

E eu conhezo una historia/lenda.


Eu lei nun libro de CHARLES BERLITZ (nao lembro moito si escrive se mesmo asim) sobre A ATLANTIDA, que As Azores ja tiveram una poboaçao antes de chegar os portugueses.

No libro estava a dizer que cando os portugueses chegaram, eles encontraram una estatua de un home, e baixo a estatua una inscripçao: CATI. O home estava a sinalar o Oeste.

Esta fora levada ao rey e estaba no palacio mais desapareceu.

Ha una lingua da América que CATI quer dizer ALLI/LI. A estatua sinalaba una direççao, a América.

E un libro que chamase A ATLANTIDA O OCTAVO CONTINENTE.

Nao sei si é verdade.

Diz també que AZORES, MADEIRA E CANARIAS FORAM AS MONTANHAS DA ATLANTIDA, E POR ISO ELAS FICAN POR CIMA DO MAR.

NAO SEI SI É VERDADE,........MAIS, HA EN AZORES LENDAS DISO, DA ATLANTIDA, O COISAS DE ANTES DE TER CHEGADO OS PORTUGUESES?


----------



## stormy (20 Jul 2010 às 12:14)

Interessante que a laurissilva se desenvolve numa vasta gama de cotas, entre os 0m e s 1000-1300m ( açores e madeira), portanto em climas desde o subtropical com médias anuais de 18-20º, muita humidade e precipitações acima de 600-800mm e o clima oceanico, sem frios extremos mas com verões e invernos frescos e humidos e até registos de neve


----------



## duero (20 Jul 2010 às 14:21)

Cando eu perguntava por OS AZORES, referia me ao animal. 

En espanhol o animal é AZOR e o plural e LOS AZORES, é por iso eu perguntaba por OS AZORES. Eu si conhezo onde fican as ilhas, e que ha tres grupos, occidentai con locais de mais de 3000 mm de chuva, centrais con locais de 2000 mm e montanhas de mais de 2000 metros de altitude, e orientais con locais de 1000 mm e ainda 800 mm.

A floresta é como as das ilhas occidentais das Canarias, mais a floresta que Canarias fica a 1000 metros de altitude, nas Azores fica na costa. Eu gosto do cedro do mato o cedro canario que nos dizemos. Un árvore que atingue 30 metros.

Mais eu perguntava por OS AZORES, os animais que deran nome as ilhas, nao vi fotos de eles. 

Azor (accipiter gentilis).


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2010 às 14:37)

duero disse:


> Cando eu perguntava por OS AZORES, referia me ao animal.
> 
> En espanhol o animal é AZOR e o plural e LOS AZORES, é por iso eu perguntaba por OS AZORES. Eu si conhezo onde fican as ilhas, e que ha tres grupos, occidentai con locais de mais de 3000 mm de chuva, centrais con locais de 2000 mm e montanhas de mais de 2000 metros de altitude, e orientais con locais de 1000 mm e ainda 800 mm.
> 
> ...



Os açores foi um erro de identificação, porque os Portugueses pensavam que o milhafre açoriano ( ave de rapina endémica abundante nas Ilhas dos Açores) era um açor ( porque apenas o avistavam a grande distância).





stormy disse:


> Interessante que a laurissilva se desenvolve numa vasta gama de cotas, entre os 0m e s 1000-1300m ( açores e madeira), portanto em climas desde o subtropical com médias anuais de 18-20º, muita humidade e precipitações acima de 600-800mm e o clima oceanico, sem frios extremos mas com verões e invernos frescos e humidos e até registos de neve



Se tiveres a falar dos Açores, estás certo, porque na Madeira, o IM, colocou algumas zonas com temperaturas médias anuais acima de 20ºc na costa sul.
Nos Açores em certos locais a precipitação ultrapassa os 6200 mm de  média anual.


----------



## duero (20 Jul 2010 às 15:17)

Obrigado. 
Entao e moito melhor o erro, se nao agora as ilhas foram AS MILHAFRES, e nos diriamos LOS MILANOS.

Acredito melhor asim, como hoje, AZORES/LAS AZORES.


----------



## boneli (28 Jan 2016 às 18:59)

Há mais de 500 anos, seria provável avistar estas aves a caminhar na floresta de Laurissilva, em três ilhas dos Açores e duas da Madeira. Os vestígios paleontológicos estão a ajudar a reconstituir a diversidade natural dos arquipélagos.

https://www.publico.pt/ciencia/noti...-cinco-especies-extintas-no-seculo-xv-1721389


----------

